# New Reef Light LED Lights!



## durby (Mar 4, 2012)

Holy cow. What an incredible difference!!! I new LED's would be a huge improvement over the standard T8 lighting I had, but WOW! I had expensive bulbs before, so I didn't realize the difference would be so massively drastic.

I prefer using 2 small lights on my 5 foot tanks as opposed to one long one, so I did a side by side comparision. And I was really shocked at the improvement. I am in LOVE with these new reef bright leds. My fish look AMAZING and night mode is awesome.

I'm a little irritated I didn't do this sooner. And since I only put these on my biggest tank, now I have to buy some for my 55 gallon, lol. I got a cheap brand (which I can't mention... I think?), but I can't imagine it'd be better. I took a picture of the side by side. Keep in mind it's a crappy iphone picture and the shimmer of the LED is lost in photos. (Ignore the junk piled on top and the missing canopy. I'd just pulled out some big rocks and had to pull the canopy off.)

New reef bright LED on left, old on the right


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

love the difference. pretty sure we both did the same thing in terms of lighting. love the difference and cant wait to see the before and after photos


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> I got a cheap brand (which I can't mention... I think?)


Brand names of lights can be mentioned, not a problem.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Probably the Chinese knock off version of the Marineland LED, Beamworks.

There was a thread about it from JimA, I think.


----------



## durby (Mar 4, 2012)

cantrell00 said:


> Probably the Chinese knock off version of the Marineland LED, Beamworks.
> 
> There was a thread about it from JimA, I think.


Yes, exactly. I was worried they'd look bad, because they were cheap, but they don't. I'm sure there are others that look better, but these look fabulous to me.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

durby said:


> cantrell00 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably the Chinese knock off version of the Marineland LED, Beamworks.
> ...


I don't doubt it. Every personal review I have read of them seems to love them.

This picture you provided is very helpful to determine the difference in light output in comparison to flourescent.. Thanks!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

These are the reef version and not the regular beamswork leds correct? Just wanted to verify as I've been debating ordering.
How's the spotlighting with them? I've heard the reef are more like a beam and the regular light is more widespread. Comments?
Any chance of a lower exposure picture?


----------



## durby (Mar 4, 2012)

GTZ said:


> These are the reef version and not the regular beamswork leds correct? Just wanted to verify as I've been debating ordering.
> How's the spotlighting with them? I've heard the reef are more like a beam and the regular light is more widespread. Comments?
> Any chance of a lower exposure picture?


yes, the ones i have are the reef version. in day mode, it doesn't seem "beamy" to me. but i have a lot of surface agitation, so maybe that helps. in night mode, it looks kind of beamy, but i think it looks neat.

I'll stick the old light back on one side later tonight and take pictures with my real camera as opposed to crummy iphone pics. I may even post a video, if that helps.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

durby said:


> GTZ said:
> 
> 
> > These are the reef version and not the regular beamswork leds correct? Just wanted to verify as I've been debating ordering.
> ...


The video (if possible) would be very helpful.... Thanks!


----------



## the blur (Oct 4, 2010)

new T8 bulbs or old ? old bulbs deteriate. not a fair comparison.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I found the LEDs have more of the beam effect on the night lights. The only other time I see the beaming is after a water with a bit of cloudiness.. At some point I will replace the 2 I have with the 72" 3w LEDs. Still very happy with them.

And yes while they are (less expensive) not cheap!! They are construction wise identical to the Marineland lights!! Same lights in my opinion..


----------



## masonv (Mar 27, 2011)

*JimA* 


> I found the LEDs have more of the beam effect on the night lights. The only other time I see the beaming is after a water with a bit of cloudiness.. At some point I will replace the 2 I have with the 72" 3w LEDs. Still very happy with them.


I noticed they sold that 72" fixture and have not put a new one up. I hope they put another up soon.
If they don't put another up I may order 4 of the 36" 129LED's fixtures.
I'm still in a toss up between the 2 options in the first place. Either option will still be a little over $200, not bad!!


----------



## durby (Mar 4, 2012)

the blur said:


> new T8 bulbs or old ? old bulbs deteriate. not a fair comparison.


3 weeks old


----------



## durby (Mar 4, 2012)

Here's a video, but it's taken with my ipone. i couldn't find our video camera. i turned on night mode so you could see how beamy it can be, but i moved a bunch of those rocks around and the water was cloudy, which like jima said, makes the beams MORE apparent.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osLgOP4h ... AAAAAAAAAA

Here's a sort of better pic of the tank, but the water's kinda cloudy.

I know this picture isn't great, but my fish colors (even though they're babies and not fully colored) look WAY better in the LEDs... even under rocks!


----------



## durby (Mar 4, 2012)

durby said:


> Here's a video, but it's taken with my ipone. i couldn't find our video camera. i turned on night mode so you could see how beamy it can be, but i moved a bunch of those rocks around and the water was cloudy, which like jima said, makes the beams MORE apparent.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osLgOP4h ... AAAAAAAAAA
> 
> ...


pic didn't show up. trying again.


----------



## durby (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's some comparison specs between the Beamworks 'freshwater bright' and 'reef bright'.

Reef bright

Fixture Size: 48.00" x 5.00" x 1.00" (Add 0.65" in height with bracket installed)
LEDs Count: 54
3340 Lumens
Super energy efficient 1 watt HQ LEDs
46x 10,000K LEDs
8x Actinic 460nm LEDs
Use 54 watts
Online price: ~$150

Freshwater bright

Fixture Size: 48.00" x 5.00" x 1.00" (Add 0.65" in height with bracket installed)
LED Count: 174
900 Lumens
Super energy efficient .06 watt LEDs
162x 6500K LEDs
12x Actinic 460nm LEDs
Use 11 watts
Online price: ~$70

I have the 48" freshwater bright that I use to light some small tanks and it works fine, but for a display tank I think people are only going to be happy with the reef bright. Double the price, but look at the lumens. 3.5 times as bright. And at 54 watts, that's still low.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems like you have to sacrifice a decent light pattern for brightness with the Reef brights. The freshwater must have a better spread with that many more leds. 
The reefs are very bright but in the video they're not lighting up in front of the rocks much, perhaps it's the video, but compared to the other side, it doesnt look as bright.
I wonder what degree the optics are and if they're changeable.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

prov356 said:


> Here's some comparison specs between the Beamworks 'freshwater bright' and 'reef bright'.
> 
> Reef bright
> 
> ...


I am going to buy one of the reef bright models as well but am having a hard time telling the difference between the ones I am seeing. Can somebody please send me a PM and link me to the reef bright model Prov mentions above? Pretty please with sugar on top?


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

can somebody pm' me where they are buying the freshwater version, thanks


----------



## reediculous (Oct 11, 2010)

what kind of substrate is that? i like how white it is..... nice, lights look good


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Right now I have a double 48" T5 on my 125. It looks good but I wanna switch to LED. I have a 48" Freshwater Beamworks on one of my 55's and love it. I'm trying to decide if I should get the freshwater or the reef bright for the 125 (48" light as well).


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

TrashmanNYC said:


> Right now I have a double 48" T5 on my 125. It looks good but I wanna switch to LED. I have a 48" Freshwater Beamworks on one of my 55's and love it. I'm trying to decide if I should get the freshwater or the reef bright for the 125 (48" light as well).


I am ordering the reef bright myself. I currently run a quad t5HO and would want to stay in the same ballpark as far as overall brightness.


----------



## durby (Mar 4, 2012)

reediculous said:


> what kind of substrate is that? i like how white it is..... nice, lights look good


It's a white/natural sand I got at the landscaping supply company near my house. Super cheap and it's gorgeous. I also get my holey rock there for $0.12 a pound. LOVE that place. I'm there once a week, lol.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

13razorbackfan said:


> TrashmanNYC said:
> 
> 
> > Right now I have a double 48" T5 on my 125. It looks good but I wanna switch to LED. I have a 48" Freshwater Beamworks on one of my 55's and love it. I'm trying to decide if I should get the freshwater or the reef bright for the 125 (48" light as well).
> ...


What size tank?


----------



## malady (Nov 20, 2011)

i find freshwater model is enough brightness if your tank depth is 21in or below
my plants even enjoy them


----------



## reediculous (Oct 11, 2010)

durby said:


> reediculous said:
> 
> 
> > what kind of substrate is that? i like how white it is..... nice, lights look good
> ...


yea its looks very good man ... nice! i have a friend i hound on facebook because she lives in Plano. i always tell her to send me some holey rock because its 2.99lb at my lfs. she hasn't come through yet. i think when i get down there for a cowboys game this year, im going to try and pick up 100 pounds or so just to have it! thanks man


----------



## reediculous (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent you a PM durby


----------



## Leighfost (Feb 23, 2011)

Could anyone suggest a "trusted" place to order these lights from? 

Thanks!


----------



## masonv (Mar 27, 2011)

I just ordered my lighting for my 180G this afternoon. I ordered 4 of the 36" Freshwater Bright Beamswork fixtures. It was pennies under $200. I will let every one know when they get here and how they are. I will also supply pictures of the tank with the lighting. I may also do a small build thread just to let everyone know all the steps I had to take to get this tank going.


----------



## Leighfost (Feb 23, 2011)

That would be awesome! I'm loo  king to buy some f  or my upgraded 45gal dwarf tank. Let us know.


----------

